# Septic tanks



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

Looking for info on a portable (trailer mounted) vac tank set up. I live in an area where there are alot of septic systems and not alot of tank vacs.

I don't want to purchase a truck mounted system and I am looking for info on maybe building of purchasing a trailor mounted set up.

Not to sure on demand and want to keep cost as low as possible.

Any ideas or info would be great.

Thanks
jeff


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Here we have mostly 1200gal septic tanks. That much plain water would weigh around 9600 pounds plus the trailer,tank,pump. I guess build your own. Get a huge ass tank mounted on a trailer and buy a generator and a sewage pump.....that should pump all the **** you need pumped.:laughing:. here a sewage tank must be made from steel or you cant put it on the road......its classified as hazardous cargo.:yes:


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Gotta truck to pull all that?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Same here. You have to have your rig inspected by the health department and the driver must have a CDL with hazmet.

I don't think you can do what you are wanting to do.


----------

